# the musings of aging, fantasy perhaps...



## Sahba (Oct 25, 2018)

Look into my eyes and plumb the depths of me... From the 'virgining' trepadation of maturation to the bright white purchased sight n' illumination of sunrises past. The dawning of conscience through the agony of conviction's past - belies the the temporally belayed '_Chinese fire drill swap_' of decades past. The eager passenger, to the drivers seat of one's own destiny... The fire within, stoked from a lifetime of shards and worldly wisdom, creating the mortar of resolute perfection.












The eyes burn brighter the passion refined, solemnity discarded in the flawed boisterousness of life, lol.
(I'm hoping to live out this story)


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 25, 2018)

Is that the same person in those pics?

More importantly, is that person you?


----------



## Sahba (Oct 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Is that the same person in those pics?
> 
> More importantly, is that person you?


Can't one delve deeper into the philosophical content of my post, leaving the factual basis superfluous, for the moment? I have no problem divulging the answer to your query, but can there be a few raw posts in response, prior to that?

btw, I never thought that there would be any ambiguity! (lol, for sure )


----------

